# Commercial jig makers



## tatcho (9 Jun 2014)

Has anybody ever used (or can recommend) a commercial jig maker that will manufacture small quantities of custom jigs? They're not too complicated (non standard layout of shelf pins and cup hinge holes). I could make them myself from ply but they need to be metal as they'd be getting a lot of use and knocked about a bit so I was thinking of aluminum.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kostello (10 Jun 2014)

find a cnc shop and if you give them a cad file it should work like magic


----------



## hansonread (25 Jun 2014)

I can make these for you on my CNC, although I wouldn't recommend aluminium, I make all my jigs like this from High Pressure Laminate, very much like what your average jo, off the shelf worktop jig is made from. Strong, durable, and if you make a mistake, it doesn't kill your expensive cutters. 

If your looking for a shelf peg jig, i would always either recommend using steel drill bushes, or using a transfer punch to stop your jig from wearing.


----------

